# Historical Snow Data: Looks Good!



## retoocs555 (Oct 9, 2006)

Looking at my local NOAA webpage and found montly snowfall data back to the 1880's. 

The winters with the most total snow had below average December totals, <10" and seasons with high december totals usually had a below average winter total. And seasons with low december totals usually had whoping high january totals.

Statistically this year looks good 

We've already gotten about 6" here this month and with the forcast for the next 2 weeks I don't think we'll break 10-12 inches this month.

Our snowiest winter in VT was 1970. Least snowy was 1980.


----------



## Keith_480231 (Jul 13, 2004)

Where did you get this info???


----------



## retoocs555 (Oct 9, 2006)

http://www.weather.gov

If you go to the NOAA page for your regional office you may be able to find it. The home page for each office is different. My local office has a page dedicated to winter weather and has lots of interesting data available through there. If you can't find it, just ask them and they'll provide it to you.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

I hope you're right, so far our December snow total in NJ is 0"!!!:angry: I'm hoping for snow on or before Christmas eve!wesport


----------



## Rowski (Oct 24, 2005)

retoocs555;334548 said:


> Looking at my local NOAA webpage and found montly snowfall data back to the 1880's.
> 
> The winters with the most total snow had below average December totals, <10" and seasons with high december totals usually had a below average winter total. And seasons with low december totals usually had whoping high january totals.
> 
> ...


Hello neighbor...

I've looking at the stats too... looks good for the rest of winter 

I've watching the forecasting weather models... looks like a pattern change shortly after x-mas.

I'll be hard pressed to get four plows in this month

Oh well... its what it is.

Derek


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

retoocs555;334548 said:


> Looking at my local NOAA webpage and found montly snowfall data back to the 1880's.
> 
> The winters with the most total snow had below average December totals, <10" and seasons with high december totals usually had a below average winter total. And seasons with low december totals usually had whoping high january totals.
> 
> ...


 Yal Baby I like what your saying thats the spirit I am with you 100 percent.

RCGM
Brad


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Same here with you guys all the way. Massive snow totals are on the horizon


----------



## retoocs555 (Oct 9, 2006)

We've really only had one plow so far, last thursday 4-5"

The worst winters are the ones where December is real cold and we get a foot of snow then it gets real, real cold and DRY until spring. Those years, not only is there no snow to play in but we have to deal with weeks straight of sub zero temps 

2 or 3 years ago we went over 10 days straight without making it above 0 F. Weather like that makes me want to move to death valley.

Our best snowfall winters are warm and start off with rain in December.


----------

